# harrogate january 30th



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

www.thesmallanimalshow.co.uk/ - 13k


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

It's a looooong drive for me (and an even longer drive home :roll: ) but I'll be going if I'm not working that weekend.
xx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Unfortunately, I shall be beside a pool in Los Angeles on that day


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

WillowDragon said:


> Unfortunately, I shall be beside a pool in Los Angeles on that day


Oh you poor, poor dear


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah what a terrible situation to be in....hmmmm L.A or Harrogate hmmm let me see L.A Harrogare hmmm well L.A duh!!!!. I would much rather be in cold minging miserable horrible north yorks than hot sunny L.A. Sorry Harrogate will have to do.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah L.A is fun! Though when I went at the beginning of this year, I felt all left out when Leigh was texting me about mouse shows! LOL
The 30th is a sunday right? Cos if its the saturday, I won't be by the pool, I will be hanging out with (Pretty much unknown, unless you are a great big geek like me!) celebrities! hehee

W xx


----------



## thickgiraffe (Nov 3, 2010)

i'm hoping to go for a snoop around for the first time to a show.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Tratallen, if I leg my way up to you, and if I haven't got any emergency things happening on that day, could I please get a lift with you? ^_^


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

yes i will be in attendance and it is my birthday the day before!

All my breeding efforts will be aimed at this show, as will everyone elses i'm sure.


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Im not going, Should really my friend has just moved to Harrogate and will have just had her baby...

Phil i hope will be kind enough to take mice for me.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Shiprat said:


> yes i will be in attendance and it is my birthday the day before!


Will be cool to finally meet you in the flesh!



Megzilla said:


> Tratallen, if I leg my way up to you, and if I haven't got any emergency things happening on that day, could I please get a lift with you? ^_^


Certainly sweetie


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

tratallen said:


> Will be cool to finally meet you in the flesh!


yep sure will!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I've spent most of the weekend sorting and pairing my mice.It's taken ages but the job is done.Three weeks respite before the baby boom begins and hopefully a winner will be born.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm going. Wouldn't miss it, despite the mega early start and the freezing cold :lol:

Should have loads to show, and I'll (hopefully) be showing my recent Dutch babies. Yay!!

Sarah xxx


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I think I'm going to book a day off work.I'm hoping I'll have loads to show as well.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

I won't have loads to show, but i may fill my maxey quota this time. I have a surprise up my sleeve for this show.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Shiprat said:


> I have a surprise up my sleeve for this show.


Intriguing!

Can we have a clue :?: :?:


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

tratallen said:


> Shiprat said:
> 
> 
> > I have a surprise up my sleeve for this show.
> ...


a variety that no one knows i keep!

haha hope the litter turn out ok :?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Is it longhaired pink? I bet it is, I could totally see you going for that... :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sarah xxx


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

SarahY said:


> Is it longhaired pink? I bet it is, I could totally see you going for that... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Sarah xxx


Damn you uncovered my deepest darkest secret !



all will be revealed at the show, if the litter turns out good!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Shiprat said:


> a variety that no one knows i keep!
> 
> :?


huh :idea: something to look forward to then.I'll be posting less once my population explosion begins.So while I think as you drive up the track to the show if you look over to the left you can see a pub roof with I think New Inn written on it.There's a foot path out of the show to it or you can drive and it does a very nice carvery,not cheap £8 or£9 ish but nice.It can be a long and slightly impersonal day I find at such a big show so we have a break and lunch there and any one is welcome to join us.The only other mouser who seems to have discovered it is Keith.I think a few others go to the club house in the show ground.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Shiprat said:


> a variety that no one knows i keep!


Oooooh, secret mousies. That's my very favourite breed you know!

Longhaired pink..........definitely the way forward 

x


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

also while I think,there is an auction class,you split what any trios/groups fetch 50/50 with the club.Trios/groups have to be the same age ad or u8 and only club members can bid on entries in the auction class,it's not open to the random public.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

SarahC said:


> also while I think,there is an auction class,you split what any trios/groups fetch 50/50 with the club.Trios/groups have to be the same age ad or u8 and only club members can bid on entries in the auction class,it's not open to the random public.


wow nice to know.


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

A few of us are booked in to the Crown hotel in the centre of Harrogate for the night of sat 29th. Doubles are £70 b&b, singles £50 b&b, find it on laterooms. We sayed there last year and had a good time (I expect as I cant remember much about it!!). Its right in the centre of town ansd surrounded by bars and restaurants (which is why I cant remember much about it!!). I hope some of you newbies can come along and join in the fun. All are welcome so get online and book a room. See you there!......Sarah get a dogsitter!.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I can't,they might not survive.Marks nearly been eaten.If I could turn back time....


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

There is gonna be a novice class at Harrogate so come on newbies fingers out!. Any fancier who has not yet won a section at an NMC open show can enter this class. There will be a small trophy on offer to the winner.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

trophy!

mine!

I have trophy envy!


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

oh ohho hhh i maybe able to come to this one, hmmm thinking what i have available to show? anyone know the cut off time for putting doe's in with the bucks for this show?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

you are to late.3 weeks to birth,which would be boxing day.They would only be 4.5 weeks old at best.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Seawatch Stud said:


> There is gonna be a novice class at Harrogate so come on newbies fingers out!. Any fancier who has not yet won a section at an NMC open show can enter this class. There will be a small trophy on offer to the winner.


It's thanks to a discussion on the NMC face book and Phil acting on what newer members want that the novice class has been resurrected.If you want your views heard on anything to do with exhibiting and are a club member join us to put your points forward and for some friendly discussion.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

thanks sarah i have some doe's due to throw next week but they wont be showable i dont think and the last litters will be too old at 14 weeks i think i'll check dates and have a look how they look closer to the time.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

the 14 weeks will be fine for the adult class'


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

i'm a novice will the novice class allow adults? totally new to this thanks for your help sarah


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

i will be showing 14 week old mice in the adult class and 7 week old in the U8


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

The novice class is for any exhibitor who has not won a section before,i.e best self,best satin,best marked,so yes it applies to you.You can enter any mice of 8 weeks old and over in the adult class '.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

just so it's down on paper so to speak, we have to put our mice on the table on the staurday morning for the public to view ? and the judging takes please on the sunday?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

God no.You put your mice in on the day of judging,Sunday,forget Saturday.If the public are paying to get in you are not allowed to remove exhibits til the end of the day.Usually around 4.30 pm.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

ahh thanks for clearing that up sarah saves me a tidy sum of cash. i can travel there on the day in an hour lucky me


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

lucky you.Wish I could.You need to arrive around 10 am,give you time to stick your pen labels on and put the mice out.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

ok whats a pen label? i'm worryed now phils lending me a maxi or two i think. Its my first show showing so i'm alittle worryed i dont get things right


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

it's a sticky label with the class number on.If you are entering a white in class one you will get a sticky label with class one on it plus a number to identify the mouse as yours to stick on your maxey lid.You get your labels given to you when you pay.Every one will be happy to help so don't worry,it will be easy.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

awesome thanks i'll need all the help i can get fingers crossed lol and good luck to all who enter


----------



## Richard (Mar 10, 2009)

:shock: This will be my first show with my mice.....the nerves are kicking in already!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

quite a few newbies showing at this show then! excellent!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

oh and for anyone i might have said could have some blues off me on the day, sorry but mummy blue had other ideas!

I'll bring any excess stock i have to this show; won't be great quality but might be of interest to some. seems the best show to trade stock.


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

I won't have any mice to show but I would love to come up for the weekend just for the fun aspect 

Is anyone coming from the West Midlands who might be happy to share a car?


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Dave Safe lives in Dudley, give him a call. His tel no is in the NMC yearbook. If you're not a member then join, its only £10 a year.


----------



## thickgiraffe (Nov 3, 2010)

i have to admit i can't wait to come up and meet some nmc members (my membership is in the pipeline as we speak alongside my partner who was already a member) and some members off this forum in general. it will be interesting to see some proper show mice and also put some names to faces.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Last night I had a dream my mice never developed into anything and remained pinkies for their whole lives and I only found it out when the judge opened the Maxey.. so many mice nightmares since I decided to show my mice xD You guys better be extra nice to me


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I myself have had awful mouse nightmares... Once I dreamt I forgot to unpack the Maxeys and all the mice inside starved to death and I only found them when it was time to get ready for the next show :shock: I actually have to leave my Maxeys open, cleaned and on the floor now, just in case I wake up and need to check :lol:

At Harrogate I shall be wearing a big name badge saying SarahY on it so come and speak to me if you see me, especially if you don't know anyone there!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

I know your face anyway  I will certainly say hi  I know a few others faces but I doubt i'll be confident enough to walk up to them and be like 'HI!'

Haha, Yep i've had that dream. Also had one where my maxeys never arrived and I was a the show when they were delivered at my house xD Seriously though.. what if they never develop and remain pinkies.. D:

I know some are going to stay at an inn placey on saterday night, for water for the mini people do you give them veg? or do you balance a water bottle?

OOoft i'm so excited!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I was speaking to the forum peeps generally Megs, you'll probably be coming in the car with me! :lol:

Sarah xxx


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Aha ok! :lol: Gosh I have no brain!

Is Naomi going with you? If so what day are you leaving?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

We always go together! Apart from the fact that road trips with her totally rock, it makes sense to go to shows together as we only live 15 minutes apart. Don't know what we're doing yet, but we will of course let you know 

Sarah xxx


----------



## robbie2 (Aug 5, 2010)

morning where do you get the entry form for harrogate and when is the cut off date for entry,do you pay fee,via paypal or can you post if you dont have paypal,sory for being a pain,mice wise to show will be pew and bec offspring off the lovely mice i got off phil


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

I hope some of you guys can make it up the night before and come for a beer with us. I posted details of where we are staying earlier in this thread. Robbie2 I suggest you subscribe to the NMC news which publishes details and schedules for all NMC supported shows. In the meantime if you PM me with details of what mice you want to show I will tell you what classes to enter them in and give you the contact details for the show sec. Meg and Sarah, anxiety dreams about mouse shows, how very amusing!.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

I wish i remembered dreams, on the plus side i don't have nightmares.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Matt you're so lucky!! They wake me up all the time!


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

your all weird. (except seawatch, who in this department at least, appears normal. )


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

You are gonna need your dreams Bayldon.......coz thats the only place you're gonna be doing any winning!!! :lol:


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

I dont need to dip into my dreams, just my memory. Bit like your gonna have to do when i start showing again at Harrogate.


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Must have a good memory oldtimer! Let me see, when was my last win? oh yeah two weeks ago!, what about before that?, oh another two weeks!! and on and on....


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Ohh the banter


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't know what you two are arguing about, I'm going to win!!!


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Shiprat said:


> I don't know what you two are arguing about, I'm going to win!!!


Well can't compete with that! Thats the funniest line in this bit of back n forth. :lol:


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Seawatch Stud said:


> Must have a good memory oldtimer! Let me see, when was my last win? oh yeah two weeks ago!, what about before that?, oh another two weeks!! and on and on....


exactly. enjoy it whilst you can still remember a win.


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

im really excited for harrogate! i also will be a first time exhibitor. can someone tell me what ive gotta do before the day as far as entering them is concerned and a brief outline of what will happen? and how many mice i can enter etc. Im showing argentes.  excited to see Megzilla after our very surreal random meet today!!!!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Awesome Katy!

Its really easy, wait for the next issue of NMC news. In that will be a show schedule, it has a contact number for the show secretary. It also has the numbers for the classes. Look up which class your mice are in and then give the show secretary a call.

if you tell them you are new they will help you out. (Stuart Smith helped me at my last show!)

you can enter as many as you want, but realistically 3 in a class might be the max, it would for me, thats a first second third ! lolz

I can't wait to meet more new people (which is weird for me to say as i'm not the best socially!  )


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

You can enter as many as you want.The show schedule isn't out yet but it is the norm for it to cost 60p per mouse.When the schedule comes out it will give a closing date,usually but not always the Tuesday before the show and a time to ring them in by,usually around 10pm.The schedule will give class numbers for each variety,one number for the adult,one for the baby.As an example baby argente upto 8 weeks old and might be u8 argente class number 6 and adult argente anything above 8 weeks might be ad argente class number 7.If you had 2 adults and 2 under 8s to enter you would ring the show secretary whose number is provided on the designated day and say my name is joe bloggs,can I enter 2 in class 6 and 2 in class seven.Thats it.You pay your fee at the show and are given sticky labels which go on the lid of the maxeys.These identify the class the mouse is to go in and that the mouse is yours.Then you search on the table for all the other mice in class 6 and 7 and put yours with them.Maxeys can't have anything on them that makes them stand out from the crowd but make sure your name is on the bottom out of sight.Bedding must be white paper or hay.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

cheers Sarah you are always filling in the detail for me!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

i have no life.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

after thought.This show is for all small animal fancies and not organised by the mouse club as such.The organisers charge an entrance fee to everyone,even exhibitors.I can't remember how much but around a fiver I would think.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Shiprat said:


> I can't wait to meet more new people (which is weird for me to say as i'm not the best socially!  )


You can't be worse than me :lol:

Thank you Sarah, that's helped me understand the whole process better  At the reading show I remember the parking and the entrance fee was fairly high :/


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Reading was the only other show you had to pay at.I'm not sure how that will work now it's merged with the East of England show as the E of E was free for exhibitors.


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

me and george are going to attempt to book in at the crown!!! we are definately newbies so hopefully this will give us the chance to get to know some of you alot better!


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm coming this time! I'm walking around from Hornbeam station. This will be my first show  I'll be heading there on the saturday, unfortunately, I can't stay the whole weekend so its a day thing. I'll probably be wearing a black hoody, a big red rucksack and I've got a little red x-factor lanyard which will have my named on it, and Rosewood mousery. Keep an eye out for me, I'll be the one that looks incredibly lost and scared xD


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

* grumbles about mouse and hamster shows being on different days again *


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Quite a few of us from this forum will be at the show. Have a look through the "mug shots" thread and you may recognise someone on the day. Don't be afraid to introduce yourself as a newbie to any of us. We are all friends here.


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

JKRD1991 said:


> I'm coming this time! I'm walking around from Hornbeam station. This will be my first show  I'll be heading there on the saturday, unfortunately, I can't stay the whole weekend so its a day thing.


i think the actuall mouse show is on the sunday though it you were wanting to go to it


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

There wont be any mice or mousers there on the saturday, sorry. The mouse show is only on the sunday.


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

Oh darn. I might have to change to sunday then. Only problem is that the sunday trains are usually a pain :/ I hope they're not.


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Just a reminder that a bunch of us are staying at the crown hotel in Harroagte on the sat night before the show. We hope a few more of you can join our happy throng.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm so annoyed I can't go!! I may not have been able to show, but I might have been able to steal some mice! hehe


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

We'll have big bad bandit with us so after dropping off the mice and a quick chat he'll have to go for a walk.I'm looking forward to socialising after that.Tut.My mother doesn't know it yet but when her old dog throws a seven she's going to be dog sitting for me on show days.Mark has treated himself to an expensive camera that also films so hopefully he can film a snapshot of the show including the all important finale and upload it onto the face book page for posterity.If it's successful I hope to get some close up film of actual BIS mice at a few venues so that people can really get a good idea of a good example of a particular variety.


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

I don't think I'm going to manage to get in at the crown  Anyone staying at the premier inn in Hornbeam?


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

I am not going to be around much (if at all) on the day of the show. Can anyone I am taking mice up for PM me so I don't forget them and can label the boxes. Anyone picking mice up from me will need to talk to Heather, Gary or Sam.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Aw why not? Are you showing any of your mice?

Looking forward to seeing people at the show


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

I am still showing mice, but wont be around in person. I will try to remember all the zillions of mice I'm bringing up for people. I really should write stuff down.


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

Yay for Meg coming!!!! Woop woop!


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks to you  I just hope I won't be found out for bringing mice on the coach xD


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

I was travelling with some on the train the other day and I didn't get told off, but I got mixed reactions. Some people were sat squirming, others going 'awww', one group of kids even took pictures and asked if they could hold them, it was quite funny really.

I hope they're as nice on the coach


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't care when i'm travelling with my animals! I have travelled on the train with mice, rats, guinea pigs and rabbits!! If I think they are tame enough to hold, I hold them, I take the lids of the tanks and play with them! hehe
I've never had anyone say anything bad to me, most people ignore it, but some have been interested.

K xx


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

You used to have to pay for dogs travelling on buses and trains do you have to pay for a rabbit lol.Its a shame but alot of people dont like mice, My Cousin is absoloutely petrified of Mice she doesnt know I keep them if she did she wouldnt call at the house  She cant go in Her garden if theres a dead one lying there.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Never paid! I've even had a ticket checker see me with animals and never said anything, just smiled LOL

Oh... and for people going to this show, I read its going to snow, so stay safe while travelling!!!

W xx


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Good luck willow,and to everyone showing .


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Hehee Unfortunately I can't go to this one... I am going on holiday to the US


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I sold my soul to the devil at work........I can go to the ball after all 

Entries in.....see you all Sunday xxx


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

WHOOP! My entries are in as well, a grand total of seven mice! Tratallen, so pleased you could make it after all, I'd have been looking at the empty passenger seat with tears in my eyes the whole way there and back 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

The perfect cue for an 'Awww' there, me thinks! xD


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Great news Naomi.I've only entered a small number of mice Sarah and they aren't anything special.I'm consoling myself with the fact that the next generation that have been produced from breeding for Harrogate are looking good.


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Entries should all be in now. Glad to see so many of you are going to make it. I just want to wish everyone the very best of luck at what is probably the most prestigious show of the year.


----------



## britaxcooper (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm attending this show (first one!), just as a visitor though. Really looking forward to it


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

This is first one too Brit  Even though I'm not showing, I'm still ridiculously nervous about heading to harrogate tomorrow (well, hornbeam park technically for me) never been there alone before


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

My Maxeys are all ready! Class numbers marked on them, hay, shavings and food inside, only cucumber and mice to add tomorrow night before bedtime 










See you on Sunday!!! 

Sarah xxx


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

SarahY said:


> My Maxeys are all ready! Class numbers marked on them, hay, shavings and food inside, only cucumber and mice to add tomorrow night before bedtime


You and your organisational skills!
I find it very difficult to plan further than 5 minutes ahead :roll:


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

tratallen said:


> You and your organisational skills!
> I find it very difficult to plan further than 5 minutes ahead :roll:


Don't it make you sick.I'm in a state of chaos :frown


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

good luck all  x

please make sure you get photos for us that are thinking of you and wishing we was there x


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

mine are packed in their maxeys.I do believe I have the winners a broken and a pew


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

:shock: I don't think I shall bother even coming now! My mice won't have a chance against your two Sarah!

:lol: :lol:

Sarah xxx


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Best of luck everyone :dance


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Good morning everyone! The car is all packed and ready and I'm leaving to pick tratallen up in half an hour, then we're going to the show!!!! WHOOOOO!

Sarah xxx


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

morning,Ive just got in from taking the dogs.Quick cuppa then get ready and go.See you later.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

hope you win something Sarah.


----------



## EarnBigGlobal (Nov 10, 2010)

Best of luck everyone! :-D


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Theywill all be celebrating in the pub probably now lol


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

nope i'm home  i came back with a 1st in the novice adult, 1st the the ivory satin adult,1st in the a.o.c self adult also 3 2nds and 2 3rds good day


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I am back.Well done everyone.I am uploading some footage onto the nmc face book of the show finali.All five contenders can be seen including the winner,Paul Hartleys B.E cream.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm back home now, just got the mice unpacked and fed. Had a very busy day, spoke to loads of lovely people (including meeting some people from this forum for the first time) and saw many beautiful exhibits. My mice did pretty well; 1st and 3rd in silver tan, 1st and 2nd in dove tan and 2nd in AOC Dutch. Tratallen won 3rd with a red in the biggest AOC Self class I've ever seen as well as 2nd in the adult Novice class.

Big congratulations to Paul Hartley and to the section winners!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Congrats to all! 

Great show, lovely meeting up with you all.

The novice class was amazing, 50ish entries. Came back with 3rd in the adults with my lonely blue satin and the same mouse placed third in a pretty big BE satin class.

The AOC self class was huge! so well done people who got placed in that one.

Great day


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

i'd really love to see some photos?


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

I was there. It was certainly a lot of fun, even though I didn't show and I learnt a lot too  Anyone see me wandering around with my silly little skull and crossbones bag and my red lanyard


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

yep i did. was it you who picked up The varigated in the auction?


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

Yes I did  Was it you I saw talking to Megzilla at some point, wearing a dark top and dark short hair?


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

yes thats me. Nice stock you got from Dave Bumford.


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

Yay, I did see someone else from the forum then  I know I saw george, katytwinkle and Megzilla, because I was travelling home with them. I think I saw I'll be back, I spoke to Myth and Gothicstud, and yourself Shiprat, so I got to meet quite a few people from the forum  And yes, they are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Goodness......were you the girl called janna, at the car with George, Megs and Katy?

You met me too in that case. Damn them for not telling me who you were :roll: :roll:
I kind of assumed that you were Katy's sis because you looked a bit alike!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

JKRD1991 said:


> Yay, I did see someone else from the forum then  I know I saw george, katytwinkle and Megzilla, because I was travelling home with them. I think I saw I'll be back, I spoke to Myth and Gothicstud, and yourself Shiprat, so I got to meet quite a few people from the forum  And yes, they are absolutely beautiful.


I think I saw you,have you got red/purple hair?


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

Yes I was, *tratallen*. We do look a little similar, with the specs and the hair  You didn't get pointed out to me, but I'm trying to think back to all the faces I saw. Did you have bright red hair?

And yes, I have reddish coloured hair. I was wearing a black hoody and was quite small. I was looking around for you, Sarah, but I couldn't spot you anywhere. It was only after I was half way home that Megzilla pointed you out in the year book


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

yes I saw you but it was so hectic I never got to speak,a down side of big shows alas.I am small,old (comparitively) and have peroxide hair.I'll be at Sowood which is much more relaxed if you manage to make it.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

JKRD1991 said:


> Yes I was, *tratallen*. We do look a little similar, with the specs and the hair  You didn't get pointed out to me, but I'm trying to think back to all the faces I saw. Did you have bright red hair?


Yes, bright red!
I'm sorry we didn't realise, I love to meet people from here.

Nevermind.........next time


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

Definately next time. At least I now know what you both look like 

I will try my best to attend Sowood, though February time is quite busy for me (flippin' pantomines!). I'm not sure if I'll be showing though. I have a lovely big dove boy called Blue that I would love to enter, but I think he is too dark and he has some white dotted around. I'll have to bring him and see if someone can take a look, if they have time


----------



## paulbrv65 (Apr 23, 2009)

To all members of this forum, I just wanted to say congratulations and a huge thank you for the fantastic efforts you all contributed to making this a very special show. A very special thanks to all the new people and novices for showing or even just attending and making our premier show the great sucess it was. This could not happen without your input.

Some fantastic results for a lot of our novice and more expearianced members, which really helped make for a great show. For those of you who do not know me, I was the guy standing on the NMC stand for most of the day. The NMC need you all, as you can all see what a great club this is and what a great club it can continue to be with all your help. It was a pleasure to chat with some of you at the show and I hope to see some if not all of you at Sowood where we have a fantastic show, and two great judges for the day.

Again thank you to you all and I hope to see you all soon, please come and say hi if you do attend the shows it is always a pleasure to talk to new and old members alike. I can see you newbies becoming a force to be recond with very very soon indeed. Which is fantastic news as it keep us old guys on our toes (eh Phil)

Thank you

Paul Hartley


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Congratulations Paul, an outstanding win just a few months after winning the Annual cup show. Congratulations also to Heather (loganberry) for winning BOA in show.It was great to see some of our new friends take some of the top awards, including Katy amd Kim. You are right to say we have to rise to the challenge of these youngsters, as God knows we are too old and too fat to run away from them! :lol:


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

paulbrv65 said:


> For those of you who do not know me, I was the guy standing on the NMC stand for most of the day.


It was good to meet you Paul!
Big congrats on your win


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

Id also like to congratulate Paul Hartley, and all the other winners! - especially Kim - my fellow novice who won that section!

me and george had a great time, and were both very proud of the little argentes!

Although me and george have seperate mousery names, the clean out and feed times etc is something that we both do, so george is also in my list of people to thank (further to the names on the Fbook page), because he is a huge part of them being in such good condition.  and he is undoubtedly the one that had to put up with most of the moaning and worrying i did before hand!

Finally, me and george would also like to thank the late Ernest Waterhouse, unfortunately, i never met him, but george did, and has been to his house, without him george wouldnt have known about show mice and we wouldnt now be in the NMC, he also provided George with his mouse food recipe - secret ingredient included!

Katy and George x


----------

